
Oceans suffocating as huge dead zones quadruple since 1950, scientists warn - eculic17
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jan/04/oceans-suffocating-dead-zones-oxygen-starved
======
mac01021
This is good to know about, but the reporting is not great and is imprecise
about many things.

For example, the map portrays an enormous dead zone covering maybe 10-20% of
the pacific ocean. It seems improbable to me that the entire highlighted
region is devoid of life (or even fish). Is the article saying that it is? If
not then what exactly are the implications of that region having O2 less than
2mg/L?

